

10 Actionable Items to Improve Developer Skills - koreyhinton
http://koreyhinton.com/blog/dev/10-actionable-items-to-improve-developer-skills.html

======
dozzie
10 actionable generalities that will improve your project.

Something new and more specific, please?

